# MicroScalectric Collector List



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Since there doesn't seem to be any official/unofficial listing of the cars produced by Micro-Scalectric, I thought I'd list out the cars I know about, discounting the new F1s and Transformers cars. If you know of others, please add to the list.

There are a couple cars not listed below, because I have yet to acquire them. There are two Sauber Mercedes - AEG (G034) and Shell (G035), and two set cars - a blue Audi and yellow Porsche Boxster.

There are also some set cars where I do not know the set number.

Sorry about the formatting - it looked good before I saved it.


Micro Scalextric	MR-1 Stock
Jeep Doom Buggy (lights) G020
Jeep Canyon Raider (lights) G021
Lumina #4 - Kodak G022
Lumina #3 - Goodwrench G023
Sauber Mercedes #12 - Goodyear/Zerex G025
Police Car G026
PD #233	
Fire Chief - FD #111 G027


Micro Scalextric Stock
F1 #9 - Footwork G030
Jordan F1 #14 - Sasol G031
Minardi F1 #23 - Beta G032
Ligier F1 #25 - Zenith G033
Porsche 911 - TAG G036
Porsche 911 - Demon Tweeks	G037
Ford F1 #5 - Benetton G078
Ferrari F1 #28 - Fiat G079
Alfa Romeo 155 #1 G081
Jaguar XJ220 #51 G082
Ferrari F40 - Maxell G083
Mercedes #14 - Promarkt G084
Frontera G087
Frontera G088
Bennetton Renault F1 #1 G128
McLaren MP4/10 F1 #8 G129
Porsche 911 - Shell G133
Porsche 911 #27 - Yokohama	G134
Mercedes AMG #1 G2001
Jordan F1 #12 - Peugeot G2002
Sauber F1 #15 - Red Bull G2003
Jordan F1 #11 G2004
MacLaren F1 #9 - Mobil G2005
Jaguar XJ220 #12 G2007
Peugeot 206 #1 G2034
Peugeot 206 #3 G2035
Mini Cooper G2041
Mini Cooper G2042

Set Cars Set
Ferrari F1 #27 - Pioneer G012
Ford F1 #5 - Benetton G012
Indy #4 - Texaco G013
Indy #9 - Duracell G013
Emergency Rescue 911 G014
Emergency Rescue 911 G014
Ferrari F1 #28 - Fiat G094
Ford F1 #5 - Benetton G094
F1 #1 - Shell G1008
F1 #2 - Repsol G1008
Jaguar XJ220 #6 set (1)
Jaguar XJ220 #7 set (1)
Mini Cooper #1 set (2)
Mini Cooper #2 set (2)
Mini Cooper #3 set (2)
Silver Audi set (3)
Red Audi set (3)
Batmobile set (4)
Gotham City Police Car set (4)
Homer Simpson Skateboarder	set (5)
Bart Simpson Skateboarder set (5)
Porsche Boxster set (6)
Porsche Boxster set (6)


Micro Mania Twinpacks Stock
Thunder Bugs G2026
Demon Flyers G2027
Scorpion Strike G2028
Terror Hawks G2029

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles	Stock
Donatello G2045
Michaelangelo G2046
Raphael G2047
Leonardo G2048


Thanks...Joe


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

This might not be the offical or unofficial site for mirco scalextric but it is what I use for a refrence site.

:thumbsup: 

http://www.ukslotcars.co.uk/MinicWebPub/micro_all_vehicles.htm


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for that site.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

That is run by the Scalex PR guy so its good but i'm not at all sure it is complete. Can you click on any thumbnails on that site guys. I can't despite using 5 diff browsers over several years. I only ever get a 404 error.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Never realized they made that many different models.  rr


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> That is run by the Scalex PR guy so its good but i'm not at all sure it is complete. Can you click on any thumbnails on that site guys. I can't despite using 5 diff browsers over several years. I only ever get a 404 error.


 I don't think it's complete either, but it's close.
I also get 404 errors clicking on a thumbnail.

Joe


----------

